# Keeping a single female quail?



## Wandaface (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,

I had two quails, a male and a female, but the male has died. Would it be ok to keep the female by herself?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Wandaface said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had two quails, a male and a female, but the male has died. Would it be ok to keep the female by herself?


Yes ..but a shame...where do you live?


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

To be honest she will live without a partner, but she will have a better quality of life if she can interact with others of her kind. You'd probably be better off buying another pair because often single females can be worn down by overly horny males. Another thing to watch out for is her becoming egg bound if she's a prolific layer.


----------



## Wandaface (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys. I kinda knew all this but I was just wondering because unfortunately i'm not allowed get another one. And although I really did not want to give her up would that would probably be the best thing?
Oh and I live in Dublin.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

thats a shame. I had 16 I bred at uni and eventually only had one left very funny chappy was constantly trying to sleep with my dogs (not good when they are a hunting breed but they were so good with him ) you could try popping a mirror in with her to see how she fairs its not the same as they are social birds but it might help.

Not that I would admit it but you could also try one of the toys that vibrate (no smut intended!).


----------

